# Chix yakkin' 12/19/07



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I've seen the birds in the distance when wading the Chix, and had to get the yak out there to inspect all the commotion. Night launch was the only way to go: 










I grabbed three eels from Bayside, (thanks Todd) and proceeded to get the plastic wet. 

I meandered around the Chix Beach area where the birds were diving and got broke off on my MirroLure....

Beached the Yak and tied up two more eel rigs. Float; 1/2 oz egg sinker, bead, barrel swivel, 40 lb Avet; 7/0 Gamatsu and a slimy eel. 

I was battling the current about 30 or so pile-ons off the beach and the left hand rod started to scream....

I got dragged in and out of the pile-ons three times, and when I tried to net the fish, it yanked it right out of my hands, only to be seen by side-eyes for here on out.....

I managed to lip it with out flipping and had a hog on my hands!!!! 










I beached the yak and had a fellow P&S'er take a pic or two.....



















Thanks again for your help.....

I'm sorry to anyone that witnessed the altercation I was involved in on the beach when I was bringing in the fish...BTW it measured around 37". 

Skunk


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*nice*

Great lookin fish. way to go.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

That fish is YUGE! Congrats Skunk on an awesome catch.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Skunk beautiful hog ya got there


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

That is a big fish 

I guess now im gonna have to ditch the wading idea and go for yaking.


----------



## valazybeachbum (Jul 24, 2007)

yea skunk ...i should went fishing with you ....great catch....im lauching tonight hopefully


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

valazybeachbum said:


> yea skunk ...i should went fishing with you ....great catch....im lauching tonight hopefully


I was planning on grabbing some eels and hitting it again around 19:00, however looks like the winds are switching to NE @ 6-10. So......hmmmm, we'll have to play it by ear. :fishing:


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Good lookin' fish, there Skunk...


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice fishie there!


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

nice work


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice feesh. Hope to get one like that tonight!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Nicely. Saw the birds working hard monday lunch time near the jettie there. We were on the way to AI/VA. Skunkorama:redface:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty work Skunk.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

SkunkApe said:


> I'm sorry to anyone that witnessed the altercation I was involved in on the beach when I was bringing in the fish...BTW it measured around 37".
> 
> Skunk


But I am not sorry to the individual that I got into the altercation with.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

purty werk Matt - that's sum good eatin. You wern't trying to put start a fire on the individual were ya?


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Niiice, Matt.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

SkunkApe said:


> I got dragged in and out of the pile-ons three times, and when I tried to net the fish, it yanked it right out of my hands, only to be seen by side-eyes for here on out.....Skunk


Well I can see why that fish hated your net - look at the color!:--| You need a fluorocarbon net so they don't see it coming.

Nice rock!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Wtg


----------

